# Intro Video: Zauberin



## Sascha_BO (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, es gab nicht irgendwo hier schon so´ne Meldung dazu...

Hab gerade beim rumstöbern zufällig ein neues Video zur Zauberin entdeckt... dazu ist es noch in deutsch.
Nette Mischung aus Video und Game-Sequenz, sieht echt schick aus und macht Bock auf mehr... obwohl ich doch eigentlich lieber Klopper spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das schönste ist, es hat ´ne *USK-Freigabe ab 16* obwohl es nicht ganz unblutig zur Sache geht. Das läßt hoffen, daß wir D3 vielleicht ja doch ohne Kürzungen genießen dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also viel Spaß damit...
*>zum Video<*


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich bezweifle, dass D3 ungeschnitten auf den deutschen Markt kommt.
Die Entwickler haben bereits gesagt, dass sie gerne schneiden, um die 16er Einsufung zu bekommen, da man so mehr Kunden aka mehr Geld bekommt.

Aber zum Video:
Habe es gestern schon verschlungen und als Zauberinnen-Spieler der ersten Stunde genossen wie kein anderes D3-Video bisher. :]


----------



## Senseless6666 (18. Oktober 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, es gab nicht irgendwo hier schon so´ne Meldung dazu...
> 
> Hab gerade beim rumstöbern zufällig ein neues Video zur Zauberin entdeckt... dazu ist es noch in deutsch.
> Nette Mischung aus Video und Game-Sequenz, sieht echt schick aus und macht Bock auf mehr... obwohl ich doch eigentlich lieber Klopper spiele
> ...


redest du von dem viceo von der blizzcon was seid genau 8 tagen draußen is?


----------



## Kamaji (18. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geiles Video

Freu mich tierisch auf D3


----------



## pvenohr (18. Oktober 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass D3 ungeschnitten auf den deutschen Markt kommt.
> Die Entwickler haben bereits gesagt, dass sie gerne schneiden, um die 16er Einsufung zu bekommen, da man so mehr Kunden aka mehr Geld bekommt.
> 
> Aber zum Video:
> Habe es gestern schon verschlungen und als Zauberinnen-Spieler der ersten Stunde genossen wie kein anderes D3-Video bisher. :]



Ich glaube nicht das irgendwo was geschnitten werden wird da der erste Gameplaytrailer damals schon eine 16er-Einstufung bekam. Und da sah man ja schon eine Menge Blut und Gliedmaßen herumfliegen. Allein wegen der festen isometrischen Ansicht und wegen des Fantasyszenarios ist die Welt von Sanktuario ganz klar von der echten Welt abgrenzbar. Das ist mit einer der Hauptkriterien für eine USK-Einstufung.


----------



## Cekol (18. Oktober 2008)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das irgendwo was geschnitten werden wird da der erste Gameplaytrailer damals schon eine 16er-Einstufung bekam. Und da sah man ja schon eine Menge Blut und Gliedmaßen herumfliegen. Allein wegen der festen isometrischen Ansicht und wegen des Fantasyszenarios ist die Welt von Sanktuario ganz klar von der echten Welt abgrenzbar. Das ist mit einer der Hauptkriterien für eine USK-Einstufung.




"filme" wie auch trailer bekommen leider meistens ne laschere beurteilung als spiele habe ich oft das gefühl. was so mancher film als 18 gegeben wird, ist nichts im vergleich zu den doom teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem wenn mans auf ner mega leinwand schaut


----------



## direct-Gaming (3. Dezember 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, es gab nicht irgendwo hier schon so´ne Meldung dazu...
> 
> Hab gerade beim rumstöbern zufällig ein neues Video zur Zauberin entdeckt... dazu ist es noch in deutsch.
> Nette Mischung aus Video und Game-Sequenz, sieht echt schick aus und macht Bock auf mehr... obwohl ich doch eigentlich lieber Klopper spiele
> ...



Hatte leider in letzter Zeit etwas wenig Zeit und habe mir das Video gerade mal angeschaut. Also auf D3 kann ich eh kaum noch warten aber wenn man das Video anschaut..... ZUCKER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da bekommt man echt direkt Lust nen mit der Magierin durchzustarten!


----------



## Atroniss (22. Dezember 2008)

nich stört es das die so Manga/asiatisch angehaucht ist.


----------



## Korstal (22. Dezember 2008)

sau geiler Trailer is zwar nicht meine klasse aber schaut fett aus soll entlich auf den Markt kommen damit ich wieder zoggen kann ^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (23. April 2009)

Jopp, der Trailer macht Lust auf mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> nich stört es das die so Manga/asiatisch angehaucht ist.


Hmm also ich finde es ist nicht weniger/mehr manga/asiatisch angehaucht als Diablo II und über Geschmäcker lässt sich eh streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich freu mich auf alle Fälle riesig drauf.

Was ich mich frage: wenn die Zauberin ja die Zeit verlangsamen kann, wie wird das im Multiplayer sein? Ich mein in D2 hab ich schon aus Prinzip den Kontakt mit Assassinen vermieden, weil da sonst Dauernachtzustände angesagt waren (alleine wegen dem Doppelgänger, ders andauernd gecastet hat), wie wär das dann mit der Zauberin? Permazeitlupe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (23. April 2009)

Will D3 zocken. JETZT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## LostPain (23. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage: wenn die Zauberin ja die Zeit verlangsamen kann, wie wird das im Multiplayer sein? Ich mein in D2 hab ich schon aus Prinzip den Kontakt mit Assassinen vermieden, weil da sonst Dauernachtzustände angesagt waren (alleine wegen dem Doppelgänger, ders andauernd gecastet hat), wie wär das dann mit der Zauberin? Permazeitlupe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ Es laggt nicht das ist die Zauberin xD Kommen bestimmt so Sätze


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. April 2009)

Der Skill der Zauberin hält die Zeit in einer Kugel (Zeitblase) um die Zauberin herum an (bzw. lässt es sehr langsam ablaufen).
Davon bekommen die anderen Mitspieler also nicht viel mit. ;D


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. April 2009)

geiles video^^ das macht laune D3 zu spielen will es jetzt haben sofort xD ...ähm... wie lange ist D3 in der inwicklung ? blizz soll mal mehr preis geben das warten kann ja einen verrückt machen , die Trailers sehen immer so geil und gut aus


----------

